# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Empire 7 - A Business Meeting (Event Thread)

## mystic1110

While industry and Isolates have come to Coresite, much of the region is still a barren watery void. A seabed of broken shells colored cobalt with flashes of silver and gold as far as a conscious mind might see, if one had a conscious mind. Forget about eyes, an eye might just see blue, but who cares about what eyes might see  we are not here to talk about eyes. What may look like simply broken shells to those with visual senses that merely max out at three hundred sixty degrees, to those of the higher breed of collective consciousness, which, when viewed from multiple angles, multiplied by hundreds or thousands or millions or inputs, suddenly opens up a world of possibility among with blue and metallic patterns of the shells.

It is in this vista in which Deep Blue swims  not the barren expanse of cobalt nothing, but the world in which hiveminds see  full of logical possibility. The fish swim in coordinated patterns towards a specific coordinated location to wait upon the others that could navigate that labyrinth that is only visible to those with senses that could be exponentially multiplied. To an isolate with only one consciousness to draw upon, there would be nothing except fish floating in an empty spot of ocean, while Deep Blue and other hiveminds would see, if see is a world that may be used with such beings.

But . . . such world is malleable, and so one may find itself in a place that looks very much like a board room of some corporation. A large room with blue wall paper, a large wooden desk in the center surrounded by empty chairs. The room is all walls except for the far side which is a window into that ocean - an endless teeming school of herring which cast shadows into the board room. Opposite the window is a Door - reliefs of fish carved and inlaid upon it. 

Not all the chairs are empty. Towards the window sits a man in blue jeans and a jean jacket, the jacket is lined with fleece and he wears a hat. His feet are up on the wooden table as he leans back on the chair. If this representation is a corporate nightmare, he is the idea of a certain type of executive, one that thinks in liquid gold and the word 'Drill'. This is the Man in Blue.

Next to him is a woman, she is almost painfully blond - wearing a pantsuit in pink. She sits straight backed and no--nonsense and you know that her heels are high. This is the type of woman who would have climbed a corporate ladder by destroying her competitors - some might have called her a bitch, but never to her face. This is the Lady in Pink.  

Next to the woman stands a child. The Child is luminous and glowing. Even in this false reality there is something different about the Child. This child does not get to sit at the table, it is an observer and adviser. The child is a consultant. This is Crystal.

There is a fourth entity in the room - it was the room itself. It pulsed with intention.

We want to voice our objection.

Yeah - we heard y'all, but y'all know the score - no harm in talking now.

There might be - this is dangerous.

We're dangerous!

The representations turn towards the door. It opens to admit One.

Welcome partner.

----------


## Rolepgeek

In the doorframe which is not a doorframe, just beyond the board room which was not a board room waits something represented by an epicene figure, in this space which was not spatial. The figure wore a pinstriped suit in green and gold with a dull lavender suitjacket that was not illuminated appropriately by the light of the window, and an emblemed tie that reflected light incorrectly well. Their head was closely trimmed, their face angular and indistinct and always smiling just politely enough, and their eyes piercing and confident and full of an ambition which looked very much like hunger. This was the top salesperson every quarter until the end of time. This was the entrepreneur whose company had eaten ten others from the bottom up and was still hungry for more. This was the investor for whom personal sponsorship and enterprise success had been perfectly correlated thus far and who saw no reason that this should ever change.

This was the Host Of Green & Gold.



---
The Host examines the room, eyes soaking in each detail carefully, before striding inside, the impact of their well-polished brown leather shoes echoing in the small space.

_Did you redecorate all of this for Us? We'd say you shouldn't have..._

A more relaxed agent might have had a sly grin.

*...but then We'd be lying, and what a terrible way to start a professional relationship that would be.*

----------


## mystic1110

The door shuts behind the Host and then vanishes into the blue wall paper. The man in the blue jeans slaps the table and laughs. The business woman and the consultant look grim. The room pulses.

We like a sense of humor! Now listen here young buck - there's no reason we can't come to a certain understanding. We are all, let us say . . . corporate entities, partnerships, companies of thought. And what are all those other than mutual understanding.

It should be destroyed here and now.

Having the system flush it out would eliminate this representation only.

Y'all hear that women, let the menfolk talk.

Y'all are testing us.

I'm only a consultant but it would be good to show unity in front of a potential member.

Ah, yes - of course. That's why we're here - to finally see what we each want.

What could greed want except everything.

Please, y'all know its smarter than that. Even if it does want everything - what y'all think we offer. More resources, power. The question is if that's what the young fella wants and . . . 

What they might offer. True.

It's a Titan.

Might be a Titan. The Stewards are not me. I'll be the judge.

Then this is a test as well as a chance.

Of course it is, cause everything is.

The three look towards the Host in expectation. The room pulses.

----------

